# Vets List September 2012



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If anyone has used a European Vet this year and it isn't on the List would you please submit any info you have and I can add it to the List.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Price update

We visited the vet at Etaples a couple of weeks ago and were charged 42 euros for 2 border collies with our own Milbemax.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you Keith, very useful.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. We came back from France 2 weeks ago. Visited vet at EU - Le Treport.

S.C.P. Veterinaire Des Docteurs. Les pres sales, 76260 EU- Le Treport. Tel. 02 27 28 08 17 Charge 37 Euros for check and two drontal tabs for west highland terrier. Gave us the other tablet for our next visit

On industrial estate in the Les pres sales area of EU. Little english spoken. Sorry don't have the gps co-ordinates.

Janet


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

An alternative for Troyes, Keith:

Name: Docteurs Veterinaires
Address: 20 Rue Jaillant Deschainets
Town: 1000 Troyes
Google GPS: 48.296455,4.068061
Telephone: 03 25 73 14 93
Price €/Year: €45 / 2012
Comments: Park 200 metres away in Pay & Display in Boulevard Carnot at GPS 48.297127,4.066371


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

HurricaneSmith - does this document look right for the Troyes Vet?

Have you any other info I could add - does the Vet speak English, opening times?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes Keith.........

.........That is the correct Vet's surgery on Streetview.

Henri Longchamp speaks excellent English. Can't comment on his partner.

I didn't note down the opening hours, but they were happy to see us the day we telephoned, and within a couple of hours of the call.

You are creating a really helpful database. Thank you.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I know its on the list but i can recommend the vet at Bernkastel Andel in Germany.We parked outside and inquired whether we needed to make an apointment. No bring them in this was Monday 10th September 2012 at 10.30 am. Speak excellent English (far better then my German!) gave our two Jack Russells of about 8kgs a good examination and 2 Milbemax tablets, we did have our own but we used theirs. Price was 23 Euro for both.

Dr Neuberger 
Fachtierarzi fur Kleintiiere
Wiesenweg 27
54470 Benkastel Andel
Tel: 06531 97 30 30
Email : [email protected]
www. tierarzt-neuberger.de

49.906396
7.045219


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

chasper - thanks for the update.

You don't happen to have a photo of the Vets - do you?

Is the info correct, or not, on the attached Pdf document?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

On the way back from germany last Tuesday we googled Vets near Brussels and we got the following:

Opening times 17.00 - 19.30, no appointment needed.
So we turned up about 17.15, asked if they spoke english, yes excellant, 10 minutes later, after weighing 2 dogs, given a tablet each and paid 11.25 euros total & passports stamped, we were on our way. Brilliant.

Dierenkliniek Kerberos
Dr P Van Aerschot
Tiensestwg 170
Leuven.


Patty


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> chasper - thanks for the update.
> 
> You don't happen to have a photo of the Vets - do you?
> 
> Is the info correct, or not, on the attached Pdf document?


I don't have a photo but the website is very informative.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Just used the vet at Grau du Roi 

There is only one in the town 
Behind the super u right opposite the beach aire therefore walk able 
Her receptionist does not speak English but the phrase rendezvous pour le pet passport on the phone sufficed as long as you can understand the time replied to you! 
Took my own drontal (never had the nerve before) two mini schnauzers ten and eleven kilos cost 30 euro total which was her consultation fee as advertised on the wall.
She didn't know the new rules but I told her, she filled the passports out perfectlly, her nurse gave the tabs, she asked me the weights,

Never scanned! :-0 and or examined but my guys didn't need an exam any how as been to vets two months prior for return on ile de re (double the money)

Let's face it they don't need to do an exam of two very young and apparently fit dogs and all it precedes to do is stress the dogs any how 

Wish she had scanned but hey ho, I was hot and stressed in a small vets, non English speaking and alone (we had left the aire en route and OH was loitering in van outside) 

Name 
Sandra Neiman
Centre commercial mercurial 
30240 Grau du roi 
Tel 04 66 51 58 99
I think because the stamp is smudged!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Patty123 - please could you tell me if the info on the attached Pdf document is correct - or not?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

LisaB - please could you tell me if the info on the attached Pdf document is correct - or not?

Do you know the opening times?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Keith chesterfield 

Most of the entry is fine except opening times was 17.00 to 19.30 ,
Actually I think there was a open morning surgery too but didn't take note of times as was not of interest to us. 

Patty


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

9-12 with appointment 
14 or 15 to 1700 walk ins 

But all other details correct


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

LisaB and Patty123 - thanks - details altered.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we found this Vet during our trip to France and popped in on the offchance.

We were seen without an appointment although I needed to make him aware that I needed him to do a 'pet passport' checkover and to fill in the relevant sections . I reckon he's too far away from the coast to realise what is needed. However he has a checklist on his wall detailing what was needed to be done.

He does not speak any English but understood my French sufficiently, especially as my choccy labrador had developed an eye infection picked up when she goes looking in rivers - by which I mean she sticks her head right under and has a look around (stupid dog).

When I showed the guy all of the various treatments we have for the dogs he pointed at our Milbemax and said we could use that and did not pressure us to use his stuff.

He checked both dogs and said we could treat them ourselves later, did the passports and provided printed invoices detailing what had been done.

The cost was E21.65 each dog, and then E39.70 to check and treat the eye infection (now cleared up)

Clinique Veterinaire Du Dr. Duvernoy
5 R Nationale
25220 Roche Lez Beaupre
Tel.03 81 55 68 43
(sorry no sat-nav details)

The site is on the main road with adequate parking outside and easy to spot when driving along.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sprinta - thanks for the info.

Are the details on the Pdf document ok - or not?

Do you know the opening times?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Sprinta - thanks for the info.
> 
> Are the details on the Pdf document ok - or not?
> 
> Do you know the opening times?


yes all correct, sorry forgot the opening hours

opening hours

Mon-Fri 8.30 - 12.00 14.00- 18.30
Sat. 8.30 - 12.00


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm just feeling a bit morose, the wife's left me, and I noticed that the Vets List has been downloaded 52 times - and only 'thanked' once.













She's coming back at tea time today, bringing three grandkids with her, and I've got to cook a Sunday lunch for the lot of them - no wonder I'm morose!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just back from France, used the vet at Mailleraye sur seine what a bargain 15 euros with our own worm tablets. this was for a 38 kg dog!

although she did not check dogs weight or check the chip, but hey who cares all i want is a stamp in the book and a receipt, oh and the english is not very good

cabinet veterinaire
56 rue de la republique 76940

tel 02.35.05.37.67

mon to fri 8.45--12.30 1500--1900

sat 9-12

even has an advert in the window

john


----------

